# Agfa 111 Fiber Paper 16x20 for sale



## jlm (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi there,

Just wanted to put the word out that I'm selling my beloved Agfa 111 Multicontrast 16x20 Fiber paper. I had stocked up on 5 boxes to finish an edition when I heard it was no longer going to produced.  However, I cannot find the time and I want someone else to be able to use it.  I opened up one box and it's still good (no fogging, it was stored cool) so I"m selling the remaining 4 boxes. It's on Ebay this week  http://cgi.ebay.com/Agfa-111-Photography-Enlarging-Paper-16x20- 

Thanks.

darkroom_W0QQitemZ200238824232QQihZ010QQcategoryZ15226QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------

